# Can't find ANY information about my new stove



## Anja (Oct 8, 2012)

Good Morning....I am hoping for help from wood stove experts.
We had the opportunity to buy a wood stove that is from Sweden and looks brand new.  It isn't your typical wood stove, my research seems to show that it might be a wood furnace.  It is from 1979 but looks like it might have been used 2 or 3 times.  You can see it was built when things were still built right.  Our concerns are we know nothing about it.  How many btu's does it put out, there doesn't seem to be a flue to operate, so all the heat would seem to be escaping.  When you put your head in the stove and look up, there are 3 cylinders going up.  Seems to be a storage chamber above stove.  In 10+ hours researching online I have found very very minimal information other than the company closed (or now does geothermal heat in Sweden thanks to my Uncle in Germany....so I have really tried exhausting all avenues to find out about this stove).  I found a patent on the stove and trademark of the term Luftkonditionering combi-therm (yet no explanation of what combi-therm means.....so to us it seems that the blower regulates the circulation of heat, so it radiates and circulates the heat).  I have several pictures to hopefully help.
Any and all help is appreciated.  As you will see the vent is on top but it has a vent within a vent (it looks like).  It seems like it will be ultra efficient if we can find out how to use it.
Thank you for your time


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 8, 2012)

looks like it takes some type of proprietary pipe. might be hard to find the correct chimney...

we couldn't install one like that in our area, w/o epa cert

sorry, no other help


----------



## wazzu (Oct 8, 2012)

Are those doors air tight? Is there glass behind that screen or is it like an open fireplace? I don't think I would recommend installing something like that. With an older wood stove, you have a generally straight forward design that is easy to operate and unstall. That thing looks like and experimental design or something.


----------



## coaly (Nov 10, 2012)

Anja,
Without looking at the unit, I believe it's a direct vented burner designed to not use any oxygen from the inside of the building.
Looks like the same air intake principal as a direct vent gas heater;

You need to see if the center pipe going up out of the firebox is the exhaust flue (the inner of the outlet on top) and if the other two above the firebox are connected to the space between the inner and outer pipes on top. These would be the intake, called a "direct vent" so after starting the fire with inner doors open, using inside air to get it drafting, you then close the inner doors so it has to pull it's intake air down the outside of the inner exhaust pipe. (The double pipe is extened all the way to the top of chimney) This intake air cools the outside pipe, and the exhaust pipe preheats the incoming air to the fire)
"Combi" probably refers to combination fireplace in open door with screen mode / radiant heater in closed mode.

Homes over there are sealed much tighter and require their own air intake.
If you look at an Empire Direct Vent intake / exhaust vent, you'll get the idea of the chimney pipe and cap that has the integrated intake pipe around the inner exhaust pipe.

If you look into websites for Scandinavian built log homes, you'll find this type of heater. They are up around the Artic Circle and know their heat !


----------



## Caveman-travel (Nov 15, 2014)

Anja said:


> Good Morning....I am hoping for help from wood stove experts.
> We had the opportunity to buy a wood stove that is from Sweden and looks brand new.  It isn't your typical wood stove, my research seems to show that it might be a wood furnace.  It is from 1979 but looks like it might have been used 2 or 3 times.  You can see it was built when things were still built right.  Our concerns are we know nothing about it.  How many btu's does it put out, there doesn't seem to be a flue to operate, so all the heat would seem to be escaping.  When you put your head in the stove and look up, there are 3 cylinders going up.  Seems to be a storage chamber above stove.  In 10+ hours researching online I have found very very minimal information other than the company closed (or now does geothermal heat in Sweden thanks to my Uncle in Germany....so I have really tried exhausting all avenues to find out about this stove).  I found a patent on the stove and trademark of the term combi-therm (yet no explanation of what combi-therm means.....so to us it seems that the blower regulates the circulation of heat, so it radiates and circulates the heat).  I have several pictures to hopefully help.
> Any and all help is appreciated.  As you will see the vent is on top but it has a vent within a vent (it looks like).  It seems like it will be ultra efficient if we can find out how to use it.
> Thank you for your time


I have an owner's manual (in English) for this stove.  I also have a stove like this for sale.  Message me if you still need/want info.


----------



## Anja (Nov 16, 2014)

Caveman-travel said:


> I have an owner's manual (in English) for this stove.  I also have a stove like this for sale.  Message me if you still need/want info.



Good Morning....I don't even know what to say.  I guess "shock" describes my reaction to seeing your e-mail.  You really have an english owner's manual for this stove?!?!?!  We have given up hope.....  I would ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE LOVE to get a copy of it from you.  Since we've had one stove taking up space in our living room for almost 4 years, unable to use, I don't think we're in the market for a 2nd stove, but if we can actually use our stove we might be able to recommend it to other's and give a referral to you.  I can't believe that you might be able to help us.  Please let me know how to proceed about getting a copy of your manual from you.  THANK YOU in advance for your time!!


----------



## Caveman-travel (Nov 19, 2014)

Anja said:


> Good Morning....I don't even know what to say.  I guess "shock" describes my reaction to seeing your e-mail.  You really have an english owner's manual for this stove?!?!?!  We have given up hope.....  I would ABSOLUTELY LOVE LOVE LOVE to get a copy of it from you.  Since we've had one stove taking up space in our living room for almost 4 years, unable to use, I don't think we're in the market for a 2nd stove, but if we can actually use our stove we might be able to recommend it to other's and give a referral to you.  I can't believe that you might be able to help us.  Please let me know how to proceed about getting a copy of your manual from you.  THANK YOU in advance for your time!!


Just send me your information and I will make a copy and mail it to you. It's not too elaborate, just about 4 or 5 notebook size pages. My email is travel@ctcn.net. Hope it helps. The one I have belonged to my in-laws. It heated about 1200 square feet very efficiently. Cheers!


----------



## Caveman-travel (Nov 21, 2014)

For everyone interested, the inner doors are actually fine mesh fire screens.  The manual says that you can burn the stove with just the inner doors closed and it works like a regular stove.  It takes air from the room into the fire box for combustion and exhausts it up the chimney.  Or you can close the inner and outer (glass) doors and the air for combustion is drawn in the outer flue pipe, down through a damper, up through the fire grate and is exhausted up the chimney.  The one I just uninstalled drew it's combustion air from the attic of the house.  The circulation fan is underneath the cabinet and pulls room air from floor level, circulates it around a heat exchanger, and exhausts it through the louvers near the top front of the stove.  The previous owners had a 1200 square foot house and they said that it heated it "too well" except in the coldest of weather.  BTW - We are in central Ohio so it does get cold!  They also said that it was very wood efficient and that the cabinet stayed cool enough that you could lean against it even after having a fire going for several hours.  I did find a link in the April 1990 Popular Science magazine.  I hope this link posts.  http://books.google.com/books?id=kY...wBw#v=onepage&q=combitherm wood stove&f=false


----------



## Anja (Dec 6, 2014)

Caveman-travel said:


> Just send me your information and I will make a copy and mail it to you. It's not too elaborate, just about 4 or 5 notebook size pages. My email is travel@ctcn.net. Hope it helps. The one I have belonged to my in-laws. It heated about 1200 square feet very efficiently. Cheers!




Hi It's Anja....I wanted to confirm that you got my address information.  I hadn't received confirmation from you that you got it.
Thank you 
**Anja**


----------



## Sailor (Jan 11, 2016)

I own a CombiTherm and have been using it since the early 1980's. Its great for my small home in very cold weather. I never use it unless its below freezing. The problem you might face is making your own stove pipe. I made my own about 10 years ago when the original pipe rusted out. The outer pipe is 12 inch galvanized pipe, with a 10 inch inside pipe with one inch fiberglass insulation, then I have a 6 inch stainless flue pipe. The combustion air is preheated outside air that flows between the flue pipe and the 10 inch pipe. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you using the stove? Are you planning on using it? If not, I'd like to buy some parts from you if you are willing to sell them, though it would be a shame not to put this stove to use.


----------



## JoAnnePat (Jan 22, 2016)

Sailor said:


> Are you using the stove? Are you planning on using it? If not, I'd like to buy some parts from you if you are willing to sell them, though it would be a shame not to put this stove to use.


My fan gave any suggestions on getting it fixed


----------



## Sailor (Jan 22, 2016)

JoAnnePat said:


> My fan gave any suggestions on getting it fixed


Is your fan completely dead? Most of the time it needs cleaning and oiling.


----------



## JoAnnePat (Mar 14, 2017)

Sailor said:


> Is your fan completely dead? Most of the time it needs cleaning and oiling.


Hi I am still at a stand still with the fan from this stove I use it without the fan but I want the fan fixed any suggestions were to get a new one ?


----------



## Rosswegener (Mar 28, 2017)

Caveman-travel said:


> I have an owner's manual (in English) for this stove.  I also have a stove like this for sale.  Message me if you still need/want info.


Would you still happen to have a manual for the combi-therm stove


----------



## JoAnnePat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes I have one


----------



## JoAnnePat (Mar 29, 2017)

Sailor said:


> Is your fan completely dead? Most of the time it needs cleaning and oiling.


Completely dead it just hums and gets really hot


----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2017)

JoAnnePat said:


> Hi I am still at a stand still with the fan from this stove I use it without the fan but I want the fan fixed any suggestions were to get a new one ?


The bearing(s) may be frozen. Remove the fan and take it to a good electric motor shop. They should be able to tell you if it can be rebuilt or if it needs replacement.


----------



## Jwal (Dec 15, 2019)

JoAnnePat said:


> My fan gave any suggestions on getting it fixed


We have one of these stoves in a home we recently purchased.  Have learned much about the stove over the past two years.  With regard to the fan, it is not repairable and has been discontinued by the original manufacturer.  It can be replaced with a Fasco model # D127 motor with very minor changes to the metal plate where motor mounts (drilling of additional mounting holes).  Very simple.  I would beore than happy to walk you through this process.  Just let me know.  Motor can be ordered online in the price range of $50-$70.


----------



## YAYA (Feb 3, 2022)

Caveman-travel said:


> I have an owner's manual (in English) for this stove.  I also have a stove like this for sale.  Message me if you still need/want info.


Hi, I wonder if you still have the owner's manual and willing to share? Thanks.


----------



## Jwal (Nov 12, 2022)

YAYA said:


> Hi, I wonder if you still have the owner's manual and willing to share? Thanks.


I do have an owners manual.  It’s not very detailed, but does give you a general idea on the operation of the stove.  If you provide an address, I can send a copy to you.


----------

